# Replace Parts For Kayfun 3.1



## Saleem (7/2/14)

Hi Fellow Vapers!

I was in the process of cleaning my Kayfun and had it completely disassembled, with a stroke of genius i managed to drop the centre pin down the basin and into davey jones's locker.
Any of you know of a supplier that would carry spares?


----------



## Riaz (7/2/14)

by centre pin u mean the chimney?


----------



## Riaz (7/2/14)

oh yes, and welcome to Forum


----------



## Saleem (7/2/14)

Thanks.
http://www.svoemesto.de/kayfun/kayfun-3-1-center-pin.html?___store=en&___from_store=de


----------



## Derick (7/2/14)

My suggestion is to just take that pipe below the basin off - they have a u bend in them, and anything dropped down the sink will usually end up there - usually they are rubber and all you need is a screw driver to undo the clamps - smelly, but cheap

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (7/2/14)

Yes, most welcome to the forum, @Saleem. If you have the time and feel like it please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/introduce-yourselves.24/.
I have a spare of just the screw that screws into the bottom of the centre pin. Locally do not think anyone stocks spares. Fasttech might also stock.


----------



## Saleem (7/2/14)

Thanks for the suggestion. But no luck, looked through all the muck in those pipes and couldn't find it.
Now stuck with a useless device. Ah well, back to the good 'ol PT2


----------



## Derick (7/2/14)

sorry to hear that man


----------

